
Unidentified object in a strange orbit past Neptune - jtblin
http://www.sciencealert.com/there-s-an-unidentified-object-in-a-strange-orbit-past-neptune-and-no-one-can-explain-it
======
geezerjay
I would like to take this opportunity to say that wikipedia is truly awesome.
I've searched for Niku and I found wikipedia's article on it here:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_KT19](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_KT19)

What makes wikipedia awesome is the article's edit history -- the article was
created about 21 hour ago. Yet, it's more informative and straight to the
point than the article posted in sciencealert.com.

Kudos for the wikipedians who made this happen.

------
brudgers
News discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12272560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12272560)

